# Age/Weight



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

How old is your Havanese and how much do they weigh? What age did you have them Spayed/Neutered and how did it change their weight or behavior?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Tori is 2 yrs. old and weighs around 7.5 lbs. She was spayed at 9 mos. old and it didn't change a thing about her behavior/weight.


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

Mine are 5 months old and 9.1 and 9.2 lbs. The darker one is heavier. He has a much smaller bone structure. Go figure. He has always been .1 lbs heavier than his brother but he is smaller. They are scheduled for castration at 6 months. This age sound alright with everyone? My giant dogs were fixed at 3 months but that was the vet's preference because of size/weight issues. My Saint is 180 and my Newfie was alright until she was fixed and then she put on weight and I had to restrict her to a special diet. I could no longer free feed.


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Tori is 2 yrs. old and weighs around 7.5 lbs. She was spayed at 9 mos. old and it didn't change a thing about her behavior/weight.


What a sweetie! I recognize that "look"


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter is 11 months and his weight is pretty stable around 11 1/2-12 pounds for several months. 

Dexter was neutered at 6 months. At six months, you Hav is still growing and at this time Dexter was weighing in at 8 pounds. I did not notice any increase in appetite, but have always noticed, if Dexter is not hungry he will not eat...he loves those snacks whenever they are provided....so, I go easy on the snacks when Dexter is not eating the good food.

The breeder had told me that Dexter will probably be around 12 pounds when he is an adult. Check with your breeder, they are your best weight prediction for your Hav. And............then..........it is always fun to watch weight charts.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Tucker is just shy of 6 mos. old and weighs 10.5#. The breeder told us he would be a big boy. She also thought he should be between 9 and 12 mos. before neutering because he would be just about through growing and neutering possibly has an effect on bone growth.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Bumi is 19 weeks now. At 17 weeks, he was 6.4 lbs. He will be neutered at 1 yr


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Murphy turned one on September 14th and he weighs 7.5 lbs. He has weighed this for many months now. He was neutered at 6 months.


----------



## deejay (Aug 19, 2008)

Chico is fourteen months and weighs about ten and one half lbs. He has been this weight for a long time now. He was neutered at six months which the breeder required.


----------



## onemoreokie (Jul 21, 2009)

Chloe is 5.2lbs today at 16 weeks. I guess she is on the small side from what I've seen here.


----------



## Manhattan Guy (Jul 9, 2009)

Atticus is 3 months old and weighs 4.4 lbs. He was 2.9 lbs at 2 months.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Rufus is 16 pounds at 2 1/2 years. He was neutered at 7 months? if I remember right. I had wanted to hold off since I had heard about neutering affecting bone growth, but he started humping and marking everything overnight--even my friends legs!! I scheduled his neuter right away and afterwards as the hormone levels dropped the behavior eased off a bit. He still has to be watched very carefully in town and in stores because he will still try to mark! I don't think it affected his weight at all. He continued to grow normally and is a good weight, but could drop a pound without me worrying. :wink:

Marley is 13 1/3 pounds at 1 1/2 years. He was neutered at 6 months and has never lifted his leg. Lately I see he will pee over or near anothers pee, but he squats and it's not a big desperate thing with him. I'd be ok with him gaining that pound that Rufus drops!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi will be 4 yrs old in Nov and weighs 15 lbs. 
Shelby will be 3 yrs old in Oct and she weighs 12 lbs.
The were both fixed at about 6.5 months and I didn't notice any change in their weight or personality/temperment.


----------



## shauu (Jul 9, 2008)

Momo is 17 months and she's stable at 14 lbs.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Riley is 18 months and weighs 12 lbs. He was neutered at 5 1/2 months and he's the same sweet boy he was before...with a *lot* less humping!


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo (Jul 16, 2009)

Babaloo is 8 1/2 months old ans weighs 10.8 pounds. He lost his "manhood" when he was 8 months old. He appears to be as playful as ever but it's too soon to tell. The breeder told me he would be abut 11 pounds or so. I won't give him back if he gets much bigger.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Todd is 16 months old and weighs 13lbs..he was neutered at 6 months and stopped gaining weight at about 10 months


----------



## Drew"s Mom (Jul 29, 2009)

Drew is 6 1/2 months old. He weighs 7.3 pounds. He will be getting neutered this Friday. I am glad he will be getting this done. He has been trying to hump my 11 year old basset hound mix. Needless to say, the basset is not impressed with that. (basset is a male also.) The breeder said he should be 9 or 10 pounds as an adult.


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

Toby is 6 months and weighs 9lbs. He was neutered at 4 months old and this has not affected his weight gain or eating habits.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Bella and Zoey are a couple of months shy of 3. They were spayed at a little over 2 years(pancreatitis kept getting in the way). They both gained a pound the month following their spay. Bella gained another pound after being on prednisone for a bad allergic reaction to who knows what. I have cut back the food amount, mostly eliminating the dry and their weight has stablized. They haven't lost any. Bella my small boned girl weighs just over 11 pounds. Zoey weighs 14 pounds.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Marble is almost three and he weighs around 10 to 11 lbs. He was neutered at 6 months, and it didn't slow him down at all (just less humping:wink: and a little less nipping).
Gina


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

BJ is not quite 8 months old and he weighs about 8 lbs. I'm planning on having him neutered in November. (But don't tell him!)


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks so much for the responses everyone. It really helps me to make the decision. I guess at 5 months and 9 lbs. my boys are bruisers! I can't wait to see where they will be at a year. Your pups are so adorable. I am so glad I found this breed.


----------



## TShot (Jan 16, 2009)

Petunia is 10 1/2 months old and she weighs just a hair under 12 lbs. She was spayed at 8 months and I have noticed no differences.


----------

